# Anyone Who Has Applied for Admission Through PTAP & SFS?



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am foreign student with 81% equi. marks. I have applied thru PTAP and SFS. My aggregate for FSF is about 85% (including 40% SAT II). I am seeking admission in AIMC. Can people who applied for the same share their views? What are our chances? I have heard that PTAP merit this year is coming very high , i.e. more than 890 ?


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey! That's a fantastic aggregate, I'm sure you have great chances! My aggregate was around 77-78, with my equivalency 81% as well. 
And uh oh, I hope it doesn't get too high, I'm trying to get into aimc as well...I really hope my 887 is high enough to get in aimc!


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

wow you'll totally get into AIMC...wish i could apply through PTAP...that way i could get into AIMC too 

good luck


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

aysha chaudhary said:


> Hi everyone! I am foreign student with 81% equi. marks. I have applied thru PTAP and SFS. My aggregate for FSF is about 85% (including 40% SAT II). I am seeking admission in AIMC. Can people who applied for the same share their views? What are our chances? I have heard that PTAP merit this year is coming very high , i.e. more than 890 ?



The Merit list for PTAP is out and the merit is 886.

Regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Areebaization (Aug 28, 2012)

saeedanjum said:


> The Merit list for PTAP is out and the merit is 886.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Saeed Anjum


Any idea how can one apply through PTAP? specially overseas students? :nailbiting:


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

PTAP is only for oversease/foreign students. Student and one of his/her parent need to have nationality other than Pakistan and must have passed his/her Matric/Inter Olevel/Alevel from abroad. There are 100s of thread on it if you do a search on this forum.

You apply it through EAD Economic Affair Devision of Pakistan. Informtion can be found on:

Ministry of Economic Affairs and Statistics

Rules are here:

Government of Pakistan
Ministry of Finance and Economic Affairs
(Economic Affairs Division)
***


RULES FOR ADMISSION OF FOREIGN STUDENTS OF PAKISTAN ORIGIN UNDER PAKISTAN TECHNICAL ASSISTANCE PROGRAMME (PTAP)





Foreign students of Pakistan origin admitted under this programme will pay the tuition fee and other dues at par with the Pakistani students.
 


Students who fulfil the above mentioned criteria will be nominated for admission under PTAP but eligibility for admission will be finalized by the college/institution concerned according to their respective rules. 
 

2. The *foreign students of Pakistan* *origin* should fulfil the following conditions:-



The applicant must have studied abroad physically and passed HSSC or equivalent examination. There will be no exception to this requirement under this scheme (PTAP). The minimum marks should be 75% for MBBS & BDS and 60% for D-Pharmacy & B.Sc. Engineering. The students who have passed their HSSC or equivalent examination from any institution/board other than Pakistan will have to provide equivalence certificate from IBCC, Pakistan.
 


For admission under PTAP following combination of subjects is required:
For MBBS/BDS/D.Pharmacy: Physics, Chemistry & Biology.

 


For B.Sc. Engineering: Physics, Chemistry & Mathematics.
 


The selection of foreign students of Pakistan origin against the seats reserved for them will be made strictly on the basis of merit determined by Economic Affairs Division. However, final selection will be made by the college/university concerned.
 


The applicant and one of his/her parents (father or mother) should hold foreign nationality at the time of admission (proof of foreign nationality i.e. foreign passports/nationality certificates should be provided). 
 


Birth certificate of the applicant will also be accepted as evidence subject to production of passport/nationality certificate before the finalization of decision for admission by this Division.
 


Proof of Pakistani origin i.e. Pakistani Passport computerized National Identity Card/Registration Form should be provided in respect of Parent (s).
 


In case the applicant’s parents (one or both) have expired valid documentary proof with copies of foreign passport or nationality certificate may be provided.
 


In case parents of the applicant are divorced, valid documentary evidence of divorce be produced alongwith proof of foreign nationality of one of the parents.
 


The applicants/students who have passed F.Sc/Equivalent examination physically from Pakistan are not eligible for this programme.
 


Students already studying in Pakistan in MBBS, BDS, D-Pharmacy, B.Sc. Engineering in any public sector institution on self-finance basis or in private institution are not eligible to apply for that particular discipline. 
 

Here is the revised admission notive for last year:

GOVERNMENT OF PAKISTAN
MINISTRY OF ECONOMIC AFFAIRS & STATISTICS
(ECONOMIC AFFAIRS DIVISION)
*****

*REVISED ADMISSION NOTICE FOR THE ACADEMIC SESSION 2012-13 *
*UNDER PAKISTAN TECHNICAL ASSISTANCE PROGRAM (PTAP)*

Reference Economic Affairs Division’s admission notice under PTAP published on July 17, 2012 in newspapers. One of the conditions set by PMDC for admission in MBBS / BDS is to pass the entry test of concerned institutions or secure a minimum of SAT-II score of 550 in each subject (i.e. Biology, Chemistry, Physics or Mathematics) in lieu of entry test. Students intending to seek admission under PTAP may exercise their option accordingly. 

Further, with a view to give a fair opportunity to students intending to seek admission in the discipline of MBBS / BDS under PTAP with reference to the above mentioned conditionality, the last date for submitting application forms to EAD has been extended till October 16, 2012. 


*(SALEEM AHMAD KHAN)*
Section Officer(PTAP/CP/FS)
Tele: 051-9201868
Economic Affairs Division,
Room No.505, Block “C”,
Pakistan Secretariat,
Islamabad.
Fax: 9211822



------------ Page Break ------------​ 
GOVERNMENT OF PAKISTAN
MINISTRY OF ECONOMIC AFFAIRS & STATISTICS
(ECONOMIC AFFAIRS DIVISION)
*****
*ADMISSION NOTICE FOR THE ACADEMIC SESSION 2012-13*

Under Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP) a limited number of seats are available in the disciplines of Medicine (MBBS), Dentistry (BDS), Pharmacy (D. Pharmacy) and B.Sc. Engineering for the students of Pakistani Origin having *foreign nationality*, for the Session 2012-13.

All those who fulfill the following conditions are eligible to apply:



Must have a valid proof of foreign nationality self and parent.
Must have a proof of Pak-Origin in the form of Pakistan Origin card/ NADRA I.D. Card or Pakistani Passport.
Must have studied and passed 12[SUP]th[/SUP] grade or equivalent exam *physically* from abroad.
Must have studied right combination of subjects in Higher Secondary School Certificate (HSSC) or equivalent examination i.e. Physics, Chemistry and Biology for applying in MBBS/BDS/ Pharmacy and Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics for B.Sc. Engineering.
Must have a minimum of 60% marks in HSSC/equivalent exam after conversion from Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC) for applying MBBS, BDS, Engineering and Pharmacy.
As prescribed by some of the Universities, students seeking admission in Engineering are required to pass SAT-I and SAT-II or entry test.
*For admission in MBBS/BDS:*
Students are required to pass the entry test of concerned institutions or secure a minimum of SAT-II score of 550 in each subject (i.e. Biology, Chemistry, Physics or Mathematics) in lieu of entry test.
TOEFL or IELTS score of 500 or 5.5 respectively shall be required from the students who have obtained their required qualification from those institutions where the medium of instruction for these qualification is not English. An alternate to TOEFL and IELT is a certification by NUML, Islamabad after a one year English language course.

 
Prescribed application forms and detailed terms and conditions of the programme can be down- loaded from EAD’s web site Ministry of Economic Affairs and Statistics

Candidates interested to apply against the above seats must submit their complete applications on the prescribed application form (in triplicate) in General Branch (R&I) of Economic Affairs Division along with the duly attested copies of the following documents by* August 31, 2012.*



HSSC or equivalent certificate alongwith detail marks certificate/transcripts.
Equivalence certificate issued by Inter Board Committee of Chairmen in case of foreign qualification.
Proof of Foreign Nationality Self and Parent (foreign passport, citizenship certificate etc.). Green card is not accepted as proof of foreign nationality.
Proof of Pak-Origin (Pakistani Passport, I.D. Card etc.)
Result Card of SAT-II and valid TOEFL/IELTS score card for admission in MBBS/BDS in case medium of instruction is not English.
 
*Applications received after the cut off date will not be entertained & responded to.*



*(SALEEM AHMAD KHAN)*
Section Officer(PTAP/CP/FS)
Tele: 9201868
Economic Affairs Division,
Room No.505, Block “C”,
Pakistan Secretariat,
Islamabad.
Fax: 9211822


----------

